# LaPierre pics?



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Where are the owners???


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

here's my wife's lapierre. the goal was to build a reliable road bike for a reasonable price. the carbon fibre wheels were (zipp) / are (lightweight) mine but i wanted to see the bike with mid-vs.  

lapierre scandium frame with campy centaur, thomson seatpost and syntace cockpit (f99 + 7075).


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow. Very nice pics. These pics must be taken in France or Belgium. The cobblstoned road and surroundings don't look to American. And I don't think the USA Lapierre distributor imports any of the non-carbon Lapierres. I do like yours though. How much was it?


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

rook said:


> Wow. Very nice pics. These pics must be taken in France or Belgium. The cobblstoned road and surroundings don't look to American. And I don't think the USA Lapierre distributor imports any of the non-carbon Lapierres. I do like yours though. How much was it?


thank you! you are right with europe, but in almost every european country there are such beautiful places with cobblestones and old buildings!

i found that very frameset in 2 places back in 2007: a french online shop sold it for about 850 euros instead of 1300. and a us store sold one on ebay for US$ 350!!! btw, this is a scandium frame with 1095g and a full carbon fork with 425g (uncut). :thumbsup:


----------



## dom-b (Sep 17, 2009)

Heres mine an 07 Lapierre X-Lite FDJ carbon, built with Campagnolo Record carbon


----------



## av8torjim (May 11, 2009)

Here's my 2006 Lapierre Carbon X-Lite Team. 58cm, full Ultegra, Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset, Specialized Toupe Gel saddle. Great bike, but a little too large for me. The frame is on eBay at the moment.


----------



## mxerhale (Dec 12, 2009)

I just built my X-lite this past summer with Sram Force and some Rival parts, it's not the fanciest build around but it's probably 4 lbs lighter than my old Giant OCR and I really love the ride.I also got it all said and done for just under $2500, which I thought was decent (my wife on the other hand...). The first shot is before I got the new wheels so I just borrowed the old Mavics CXPs and the next is with the ROL wheelset.


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

No pic yet, but just picked up a very lightly used (less than 500km) 2010 Lapierre Sensium 300. Previous owner is the owner of an LBS near me who are Lapierre dealers, and this was his bike from last year. It is beautiful, and looks brand new. I haven't been able to find a scratch. Bike came built originally with Ultegra groupset, but he upgraded a few compenents, all of which came included: Dura Ace rd, Fizik Arione saddle, EC90 cranks and bar, Thompson stem. Plus, original stock wheels (Aksium Race) are brand new, as he swapped them off in favor of a much better set. Still freezing temps around these parts, but hopefully will get out on it in next few weeks! Pic to come....


----------



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for your posts. How are they doing now, and what's the handling and ride like? Have you tried the newer Sensium or Xelius bikes?


----------

